# Holidays and divorce II



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

There is another thread with this name that my comments won't fit into.

I get my kids every other Thanksgiving and Christmas day. 

Thanksgiving was okay. My kids were with their mother 11/26-11/30. They go to my ex's mother's house. I tried several times to call or text my kids and got no response from them. I will see them tonight, so I hope I can sort out what happened. Most likely, my oldest had no signal-typical for her phone. My son usually does not respond to calls/text. My youngest daughter probably forgot her phone. 

I called my mom and my sister (they are in either another state or several hours drive away). It's been several years since my mom, brother and his family, and my sister and her family has shared Thanksgiving. I think it's up to me to make it happen next year. :scratchhead:

I was blessed by being invited by a friend from church to go to his parent's house. So, I was not alone at least.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How old are your kids? Why do they have cell phones if they just ignore/forget them?

C


----------



## Dino99 (Jan 14, 2011)

It is kinda hurtful when the kids dont even respond to a text. I have 3 teenagers and I texted them Thanksgiving day..wishing them a great day and to tell them that I love them. All 3 have phones, all 3 are constantly on their phones, and I got a response from one of them! It hurts!! Like alot! This was the first thanksgiving that I have ever been away from them...I too have no family in this state or nearby and went to a neighbors house. It's hard, it cant get much worse, hopefully next Thanksgiving will be much better. You are not alone..


----------



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

PBear said:


> How old are your kids? Why do they have cell phones if they just ignore/forget them?
> 
> C


D13, S10, and D7. The two younger ones have phones as paid for by their mother. There was something a while back where their mother was trying to put some "family app" on my phone and the older daughter's phone. I think the ex was trying to GPS our locations. I refused that, but have no control over what she bought the youngest ones. The older one is a phone that used to be the mother's phone. D13 inherited that phone from their mother. I had the contract and kept paying for it. That way, I have access to call my kids without having to call the ex.


----------



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

Dino99 said:


> It is kinda hurtful when the kids dont even respond to a text. I have 3 teenagers and I texted them Thanksgiving day..wishing them a great day and to tell them that I love them. All 3 have phones, all 3 are constantly on their phones, and I got a response from one of them! It hurts!! Like alot! This was the first thanksgiving that I have ever been away from them...I too have no family in this state or nearby and went to a neighbors house. It's hard, it cant get much worse, hopefully next Thanksgiving will be much better. You are not alone..


Thanks Dino. That's why I come here is so I know I'm not alone in this. I relate very well to the same experiences.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

My 16 year old son rarely answers his phone or texts me back. It's just the way he is. I know he loves me. Teenage kids, especially boys, are just like that. 

My 19 year old daughter and I text each other every day. Go figure. 

It's got to be rough when you don't have your kids on a holiday. My daughter and my ex husband don't talk to each other at all so she stays with me on holidays. My son alternates the holidays. I figure one day I will be alone so I'll plan to go away or just enjoy some alone time. That's life as a divorcee.

Maybe you need to get out more? A lot of the divorced Meetup groups have gatherings for divorcees who are without family. Me ex husband, who is an alcoholic, went to an AA gathering on Thanksgiving when the kids were with me. My son is spending Christmas with him, Christmas Eve with me.


----------

